# Healthy & Happy Recipes



## Wattage (May 5, 2006)

At the suggestion of some of our lovely members, I think it's time for a recipe sticky! I am always looking for new ways to cook something, healthy ideas for lunches and tastey snacks that I won't regret later!

Please post your healthy recipes here. Lunches, snacks, dinners - anything that you love and makes you healthy and happy!

*Note: *_to keep the thread fluid and easily readable for all members, please refrain from posting comments or replies in this thread. If you have a question, please post in the main forum. Thanks everyone! _


----------



## Wattage (May 5, 2006)

*Yogurt with Ground Flax & Honey*

This has been a lifesaver for me! Not only does it help keep my tummy happy and healthy, it's so easy to make that I look forward to breakfast. A great way to get those omega-3s as well!

1 cup non-fat plain yogurt
1/4 cup ground flax seed
2 tbsp liquid, non-pasteuriuzed honey

Place yogurt, honey and flax in a bowl. Stir with a spoon until mixed - enjoy!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 5, 2006)

*Salsa Chicken*

This is such an easy and healthy way to cook chicken.  I won't even pretend to take credit for it.  I hijiacked the recipe off of the side of an alumimium foil package. 

-1 package of skinless chicken breasts
-Salsa
-Aluminum foil

Preheat the oven to 450.  Lay out a piece of foil a bit longer and a bit wider than the chicken breast.  I actually recommend doing 2 layers of foil to prevent leaking.  Lay the chicken breast on the foil, cover it with salsa, then fold in the top and sides of the foil, making a sealed packet of chicken.  Pop those babies on a cookie sheet, toss them in the oven for 20-25ish minutes.  Easy Peasy!  

The chicken comes out so juicy!  The salsa gives great flavor, with virtually no added calories.  Sometimes I add other things to enhance the flavor, like: 
-A touch of taco seasoning.  Not too much as it has _a lot_ of sodium.
-Onions
-Garlic
-Hot sauce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhow, it's so easy, healthy and quick.  I like to cook 3-4 at a time to use later in the week.  Enjoy!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 8, 2006)

*Black Bean & Artichoke Quesadilla's*

*Black Bean & Artichoke Quesadilla's*

Ingredients:
1 package tortillas (either regular size or burrito size)
1 can Black Beans
1 jar marinated artichoke hearts
1 package shredded low fat mozzarella cheese
2 green onions chopped
1/2 chopped onion (any variety)
Salt & Pepper to taste
Garlic Powder


Simmer black beans covered on med-low with 1 green onion and 1/4 onion. Salt, Pepper & Garlic Powder to taste. 

If you are using 2 small tortillas:
lay one flat on a plate. Fill with cooked black beans, cheese, artichoke hearts, onion and green onion.
top with another tortilla and press firmly.
microwave for 45 seconds.
In a non stick skillet heated to med-low and cook on both side until slightly golden brown and filling is hot and cheese is melted. cut and enjoy!

If you are using one large burrito size tortilla:
lay tortilla on a plate. add desired filling to one half of the tortilla. fold the other half over. microwave for 45 seconds. then heat in an ungreased non-stick skillet until slightly golden on both side.

Add sour creme, salsa and/or guacamole and enjoy!!

-(this recipe can be used with any number of fillings. for quick and easy sometimes I use fat free refried beans and low fat mexican blend cheese for a more authentic mexican taste.)


----------



## roxybc (May 11, 2006)

I made this recipe for the first time tonight, and it was sooo good.  It does use a lot of soy sauce, so beware not to eat too many cuz of the high sodium content (you can also use the low sodium kind of soy sauce), but they are definitly a treat, and as far as I know, relatively low fat - except for the peanut butter, which is high in fat, but it is good fat! I combined a few recipes and made this one my own, and even though I'm not a vegetarian I used the new Yves Veggie Ground Chicken instead of ground chicken and it turned out fantastic!!!  Make these for your boyfriend and he'll love you forever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Asian Lettuce Wraps​

*INGREDIENTS:*

Lettuce or cabbage leaves 
1 pound lean ground beef, ground chicken or vegetarian option 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 large onion, chopped (I didn't use this)
2 cloves fresh garlic, minced 
1 tablespoon soy sauce 
1/4 cup hoisin sauce 
2 teaspoons minced pickled ginger (or 1-2 teaspoons of bulk ground ginger) 
1 tablespoon rice wine vinegar 
1 tablespoon Asian chili pepper sauce 
1 (8 ounce) can water chestnuts, drained and finely chopped 
1 bunch green onions, chopped 
2 teaspoons Asian (dark) sesame oil 

*Peanut sauce:*

1/4 cup peanut butter (natural, no added sugar)
1/4 cup hot water
2 tablespoon brown sugar
2 tablespoon soy sauce
1-2 teaspoon hot chili sauce


*DIRECTIONS:*


 1. Rinse whole lettuce leaves and pat dry, being careful not tear them. Set aside. 

 2. In a medium skillet over high heat, brown the ground beef (or other choice) in 1 tablespoon of oil, stirring often and reducing the heat to medium, if necessary. Drain if necessary, and set aside to cool. Cook the onion in the same pan, stirring frequently. Add back ground before or other ground option, and add the garlic, soy sauce, hoisin sauce, ginger, vinegar, and chile pepper sauce to the onions, and stir. Stir in chopped water chestnuts, green onions, and sesame oil, and continue cooking until the onions just begin to wilt, about 2 minutes. 

3. For peanut sauce: Mix peanut butter with hot water and stir with fork until well combined. Add vegan sugar, soy sauce, and hot sauce to taste. This is a rather runny sauce, some prefer it thicker. Simply add less water for a thicker sauce.

 4. Arrange lettuce leaves around the outer edge of a large serving platter, and pile meat mixture in the center. To serve, allow each person to spoon a portion of the meat into a lettuce leaf. Wrap the lettuce around the meat like a burrito, dip in peanut sauce and enjoy.


----------



## farra712 (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy Bean and Rice Bowl​
I don't know if I made this up or if Taco Bell did, but it tastes good either way and I know my version is better for you!

I don't do measurements for this, since it is really how much YOU personally like.  Also, you can add or subtract items you like or don't like.

You need:
Fat Free Refried Beans
Brown/Whole Grain Rice
Green onions
Black Beans
Rotel Tomatoes
Fat free shredded cheddar cheese
Chili Powder, Cumin, garlic powder, any other seasoning you like

Put all beans, rice, and spices in a bowl, top with cheese and heat until  it is the temperature you like it.  Add rotel tomatoes and green onionsand mix it up!  (Also, if you substiture the rotel  tomatoes and use enchilada sauce instead, it tastes a lot like pintos and cheese, but it is wayyyy better for you!)


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jun 3, 2006)

Here's a really good breakfast. It fills you right up and its pretty easy to make!



*Ham-Egg-Brie Strudel*​

4 Eggs
1 TBSP minced green onion
1 TBSP minced parsley
1/4 TSP salt
1/8 TSP black pepper
1 TBSP vegetable oil
4 sheets phyllo pastry
2 TBSP butter/margarine, melted
3 ounces sliced ham
3 ounces brie cheese

1. Preheat oven to 375
2. Beat eggs, green onion, parsley, salt, and pepper together. Heat oil in a skillet on med/low heat, add egg mixture; cook and stir until softly scrambled. Set aside.
3. Place 1 phyllo sheet on a large piece of waxed paper. Brush lightly with melted butter. Top with second phyllo; brush with butter. Repeat with remaining phyllo sheets. Arrange half of ham slices near short end of pastry, leaving a 2-inch border around short end and sides. Place scrambled eggs over ham. Cut cheese into small pieces and place over eggs, top with the rest of your ham.
4. Fold in long sides of phyllo; fold short end over ham. Use waved paper to roll pastry to enclosed filling. Place on lihtly greased baking sheet, seam side down. Brush with remaining butter then bake for about 15 mintues or until lightly browned. Slice and serve immediately.

*Nutritional Facts*

Calories: 251
Total Fat: 18g
Sat. Fat: 7g
Protein: 13g
Carbs: 9g


----------



## Wattage (Jul 4, 2006)

*Low-Fat Bran Muffins*​
1 1/2 cups of wheat bran
1 cup unsweetened soy milk
1 large egg
1/4 cup unsweentened apple sauce
3 tbsp vegetable oil
1 tsp vanilla
1/3 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup molasses
1 cup whole wheat flour
1 1/2 tsp of baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp salt
1 tsp cinnamon
1 cup of dried or frozen fruit (I like blueberries, raisins or dried cranberries)

1. Pre-heat oven to 375 degrees F.

2. In a small mixing bowl, combine wheat bran, oil and soy milk - stir and set aside.

3. In a medium mixing bowl, combine egg and brown sugar. Whisk until smooth. Add applesauce, vanilla and molasses, whisk again.

4. In a separate bowl, combine remaining dry ingredients (flour, baking powder, baking soda, cinnamon and salt).

5. Prepare baking tin with 6 paper liners for large muffins or 12 paper liners for small muffins (I do 6).

6. Combine dry ingredients and choice of fruit, mix. 

7. Add fruit mixture and wheat bran mixture to egg/sugar mix and combine until smooth - do not overmix.

8. Immediately spoon into muffin tin. If you are doing 6, you will fill them up a lot - don't worry, even if they look like they are going to overflow. These muffins_ do not_ rise to double their volume - something to keep in mind.

9. Bake for 15 - 25 minutes, depending on the size of your muffins. When I do 6, it takes just a little over 25 mins. 12 is usually just over 15 mins. Test for doneness with a toothpick.

10. Remove and allow to cool - enjoy!! I like mine with a little margarine


----------



## choseck (Jul 5, 2006)

Egg White Egg Bake:

(I got this from my Personal Trainer)

18 egg whites
then basically add whatever vegetables you want:

eg:  
onions
green peppers
red peppers
cilantro
tomatoes
(seriously anything)

spray bottom of pan and bake at 350 degrees for 30-35 minutes or until done.

**Makes six servings.. I'm sure you could half the recipe if you wanted.


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jul 6, 2006)

*Banana Blueberry Smoothie*​
Ok so I saw this on TV the other day and thought I would try it, and I *love* it! I make it at _least_ once a day.

*What you need*
1 Cup FROZEN blueberries (it's very important that they are frozen)
1 Banana
2/3 Cup Plain Yogurt 

*What you do*
Dump it all in your blender and blend away until its all nice a creamy

*Why I insist on making it everyday*
Well...I love

Its super easy, and since your using frozen fruit you don't need ice and since your using yogurt you don't need milk.

Also this recipe is *super* flexible. You can use ANY kind of plain yogurt you want, low-fat, non-fat, organic. Whatever you want. You can also use vanilla yogurt which I haven't tried yet.

And you can switch up the blueberries. You can use frozen strawberries instead, and frozen fruit really. Oh, *AND* the measurements are totally up to you you can use as much fruit or as little fruit as you want depending on your taste buds.

I was surprised to see that this was really filling, and it takes me like...one minute to make, just peel the banana seperate a chunk of frozen blueberries, scoup up the yogurt and push blend!

*ENJOY!*


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 7, 2006)

**Turkey, Avacado and Tomato Wraps**​
Ingredients:
1/2 of a ripe Avacado
1 small Tomato
3 slices of deli Turkey
1 and a half tablespoons of Non-fat plain yogurt
2 Six inch wheat Tortilla shells
A dash of paprika (the powder seasoning, not peppers)
A dash of pepper

Directions:
Cube Avacado and Tomato into bite size chunks. Mix with Yogurt, Paprika and Pepper. Warm Tortilla shells in microwave. Lay 1 and a half pieces of Turkey flat on each Tortilla. Spoon Tomato and Avacado mixture on top and roll into a wrap. Makes two and man is it delicious.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 12, 2006)

this is from my smoothie book from the section called 'easy breakfast blends'

*Breakfast Blend *

Makes 2 glasses

half a mango
1 banana
1 large orange
2 tbsp wheat bran
1tbsp sesame seeds
(optional) 2-3 tsp honey

1) Using a small sharp knife skin the mango then slice the flesh off the stone (pit). Peel the banana and break it into short lengths then place it in a blender or food processor with the mango

2) Squeeze the juice from the orange and add to the blender or food processor along with the bran sesame seeds and honey. Whizz until the mixture is smooth and creamy, then pour into glasses and serve

*Body Builder *< lol

In the book says it is perfect before excerise so here it goes

Makes 1 large glass

2tbsp wheatgerm
1 large banana chopped
130g soya yougurt
1tbsp linseeds (flax seeds)
juice of 1 lime
juice of 1 large orange
mineral water (optional)

1) Put the wheatgerm, the banana, the yogurt, and linseeds into the blender, blend until smooth then using a plastic spatula scrape down the side of the jug/bowl if neccessary, Stir well

2) Add the lime and orange juice to the yogurt mixture and blend again until evenly mixed. Pour the juice into a large glass and top up with mineral water if desired


----------



## JULIA (Jul 30, 2006)

Pasta with Three-Herb Pesto 
Provided by: Cooking Light magazine 
"A mixture of different pasta shapes adds visual interest and texture to this meatless main dish." Original recipe yield: 6 servings. 

INGREDIENTS: 
3 cups fresh basil leaves 
1/2 cup fresh parsley sprigs 
1/4 cup fresh oregano leaves 
2 tablespoons pine nuts, toasted 
1 tablespoon freshly grated Parmesan cheese 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
4 cloves garlic 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
8 cups mixed hot whole-wheat cooked pasta (such as farfalle, penne, and shells) 

DIRECTIONS: 
Place first 7 ingredients in a food processor; process until smooth. With processor on, slowly pour oil through food chute; process until well-blended. Toss with pasta.

I found this. It calls for whole wheat pasta. I believe that is okay for you. =]


----------



## Tyester (Aug 4, 2006)

Not a recipe but an invention:

Smoothy Machine - pick one up, throw in some fruit, oatmeal, milk, water, eggs, whey protien isolate, creatine, herbs, honey, more fruit, ice, or anything else that tastes good blended, and GO TO TOWN.

I can't exclaim enough...


----------



## ette (Aug 16, 2006)

*Whole Wheat Pasta with Raw Tomato Sauce*​You will need:
1 package whole wheat linguini
3 organic tomatoes, cut into 1 inch cubes
7 leaves of basil, ripped into small pieces
1 clove of garlic, pressed
salt to taste

While cooking the pasta, mix the tomatoes, garlic, basil, and salt to taste in a large bowl. Let sit until pasta is finished cooking. When pasta is done, drain and add into bowl with tomato sauce and toss. Put into refridgerator until chilled.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 4, 2006)

*Grilled Salmon with Green Goddess Dressing*

My hubby found this recipe on Weber.com.  We tried it and man was it good.  We substituted the full-fat mayo and sour cream with non-fat and low-fat versions.  You can also substitute either the sour cream or mayo with plain low-fat or non-fat yogurt.  Don't be tempted to skip the anchovies.  They add great flavour (think ceaser dressing).  

This recipe is a great example of how using fresh ingredients can give you amazing flavour in small amounts (ergo, less calories).   Yeah, don't you hate it when people use the word "ergo"?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't forget to use wild salmon, not farm salmon.  You will get much more of a health benefit from the wild version.  

Oh yes, and a "shout out" to Wattage.  Hubby and I made this recipe with grilled asparagus (which she recommended).  AWESOME!   

Check out Weber.com (like Weber grills) for more kick-ass healthy recipes.   Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For the dressing:

1/3  cup mayonnaise  
1/4  cup sour cream  
1/4  cup finely chopped fresh parsley  
2  tablespoons finely chopped fresh chives  
1  tablespoon minced scallions  
1  tablespoon tarragon vinegar  
2  teaspoons fresh lemon juice  
3  anchovy fillets, minced  

4  salmon fillets (with skin), 6 to 8 ounces each and about 1 inch thick  
  Kosher salt  
  Freshly ground black pepper  
  Extra-virgin olive oil 


To make the dressing: In a food processor blend the dressing ingredients together. 

Season the flesh side of the salmon fillets with salt and pepper to taste. Generously brush or spray the flesh with olive oil. Grill the fillets, flesh side down, over Direct Medium heat until you can lift them with tongs off the grate without sticking, 7 to 8 minutes. Turn the fillets and finish cooking them, skin side down, for 2 to 3 minutes. Slide a spatula between the skin and flesh, and transfer the fillets to serving plates. Spoon the dressing over the fillets. Serve immediately. 

Makes 4 servings.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 10, 2006)

*CARROT CREAM*
INGREDIENTS:

1/2 kilo of carrots
1/4 litre of milk
30 grams of butter
Small onion
Salt and pepper

_Boil the carrots and the onion in water with a bit of salt, when soft put them in the blender until you make a thin paste.

In a pan, heat up the butter and fry the carrot paste. Add a bit of salt and pepper. 

When it boils for around 5 minutes, pour the milk and mix together._
It is sooooooooo yummy and easy!!!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 25, 2007)

So I made this today because I had nothing better to do, its very healthy and yummy though

Sauteed Chicken and Veggies (1 serving)

Ingredients:

Boneless, Skinless Chicken Thighs or Breast (thighs are less likely to dry out)
Bean Sprouts
Mushrooms
Green Pepper
Scallions
Soy Sauce
Garlic
Red Pepper

Start by removing any fat if there is any on the chicken, then cut the chicken into thin strips and place in a bowl.
Add 2 tablespoons of soy sauce to the bowl and stir.
Use a garlic press to press 2 cloves of garlic and add to the bowl, stir.
Cut up all the vegetables (except bean sprouts) into bite size pieces and add to the bowl, add a teaspon of red pepper and stir.

Heat up a pan and spray a little pam, when its hot enough add the contents of the bowl to the pan and reduce heat to medium.  It takes about 4 to 5 minutes for the chicken to cook, I like my bell peppers a little on the crunchier side so I serve after 5 minutes of cooking but you can leave it on the stove for 3 or 4 more minutes if desired.


----------



## whisper2scream (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm new to Specktra, but was really excited to see this and wanted to share two recipes for now.

*Chicken Tortilla Soup

*1 onion
6 garlic cloves
1 small bunch of cilantro
2 cans of diced tomatoes & chiles (not each, the actual can with both in it)
4 cans Swanson's chicken broth (or 8 cups chicken broth)
14 ounces of corn (frozen or fresh) -- this can be omitted, I've made this often on the fly without the corn
1 lime
4 chicken breasts
1/2 tablespoon chili powder
1/2 teaspoon Cayenne pepper
3/4 tablespoons ground cumin

***corn tortillas, optional***

1.  Chop up your garlic and onion.  Saute.  
2.  Add chicken broth and tomatoes & chiles.
3.  Bring to boil.  
4.  Reduce heat, add corn and chicken.  
5.  Let simmer for 10 minutes.
6.  Add the juice from one lime and chili powder, cayenne pepper, cumin **notes** Some people find that these spices are too much since the recipe contains chiles.  You may want to try this first without the spices.  I like spice, myself.  
7.  Simmer another 10 minutes.
8.  Serve!

Tortillas:

1.  Cut corn tortillas into strips.  
2.  Use a teaspoon of oil to fry them.  These burn quickly, so it isn't something to leave on the stove!

The soup is great on its own, so on days where I've hit my calorie limit, I just omit the tortilla strips.

**************************************************  **

*Penne Pesto Pasta (2 servings)

*2 chicken breasts (or one large one, depends on how much chicken you want versus pasta)-- baked or cooked
2 cups of penne pasta (I use whole wheat)
1/2 tomato
1/2 shallot
2 tablespoons of pesto
1/2 cup chicken broth
1/2 cup white wine

1.  Dice shallot and saute.  I use a bit of non-stick cooking spray to saute rather than waste calories on oil.
2.  Add 1/2 cup chicken broth and 1/2 cup white wine.  You're going to create a reduction with these.  Basically, you want to cook this until you reduce the portion by half.  On high, this takes about 6-7 minutes.  
3.  Fix your pasta as directed on the box.  
4.  Dice your tomato and chicken.  Add this to the reduction mixture after it appears the mixture has been reduced by half.
5.  Drain your pasta, place in bowl.
6.  Mix in your reduction mixture.
7.  Mix in your pesto.

One serving is 362 calories.  

Also, this tastes fantastic subbing in shrimp for chicken.


----------



## neverfadetogray (Mar 4, 2007)

alright, here are some meat and dairy-free recipes. :]  i'm fasting from meat and dairy for lent, and i said i'd post some in the lent thread, so here they are...
first off, here's the recipe for tofu sour cream, which is used in one of the soups i also included.

*Tofu Sour Cream*
(makes 1 1/4 cups or 20 tablespoon servings)
Ingredients:
1 cup soft tofu
4 tablespoons lemon juice
1 1/2 teaspoons honey
1/2 teaspoon salt

Directions:
Blend all ingredients until smooth and creamy.  Use as a replacement for sour cream.

*Chilled Cucumber-Spinach Soup*
10-12 ounces chopped fresh spinach, steamed until wilted
2 cups non-fat milk, or tofu/soy milk
2 cups plain yogurt, or Tofu Sour Cream (listed above)
1 large cucumber, finely chopped
1 tablespoon lemon juice
3 tablespoons fresh dill, minced, or 3 teaspoons dry dill leaves
1 teaspoon curry powder

Directions:
Combine all ingredients, mixing thoroughly.  Chill well before serving.

*Avocado Sunshine Sandwich*
2 slices whole wheat bread
1/2 avocado, peeled, seeded, and sliced
3 thick slices tomato
4 slices cucumber
alfalfa sprouts, to taste
1 tablespoon scallions, chopped (optional)
2 tablespoons mayonnaise, or 2 tablespoons nondairy mayonnaise (try veganaise)
garlic powder to taste
oregano to taste

Directions:
Spread mayonnaise on each slice of bread and sprinkle with garlic powder and oregano to taste.
Layer ingredients on bread.

(_This sandwich is awesome, try it with salsa too. :]_)

*Guacamole*
2 avocadoes, peeled, pitted, and mashed
1/2 small sweet onion, minced finely
1/4 cup tomatoes, chopped finely (optional)
3 tablespoons lime juice
1 teaspoon garlic salt

Directions:
In small mixing bowl, combinate avocado, onion, tomatoes, lime juice, and garlic salt.
To prevent discoloring, cover top of dip with plastic wrap, taking care to remove all air.  Chill and serve.

*Oriental Tofu-Peanut Sauce over Rice*
(serves 4)
Ingredients:
4 cups cooked rice (I used 1/2 package of angelhair pasta once, and it was fine)
1 small onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
1 pound soft tofu, drained
2 tablespoons crunchy peanut butter (smooth will work fine too)
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1-2 scallions, chopped finely

Directions:
In skillet, saute onion and garlic in a little oil until softened.
Drain tofu and crumble into sauteed mixture.
Stir in peanut butter and soy sauce.  Bring to a gentle simmer.
Add chopped scallions and simmer 1 to 2 minutes more.
Serve immediately over rice or noodles.

*Tuscany-style Pasta*
(seves 6-8 )
Ingredients:
1 pound angelhair pasta
1 tablespoon olive oil
10-12 garlic cloves, sliced thinly
1 cup fresh mushrooms, sliced thinly
1 cup fresh basil leaves, chopped, or 2 tablespoons dry basil leaves
3 tablespoons capers
1 roasted red pepper, peeled and chopped
1 cup sundried tomatoes (dried and rehydrated or in oil)
1 cup fresh tomatoes, chopped
2 cups carrots, thinly sliced diagonally (optional)

Directions:
In large pot, start the water for the pasta.  While this water is coming to a boil, begin making the sauteed vegetable mixture.
In large skillet over medium-high temperature saute garlic cloves until tender.  Turn temperature down a little and add mushrooms.  Cook until they are tender.  Toss in the basil, capers, chopped roasted peppers, dried tomatoes, and fresh tomatoes and heat thoroughly.  Set aside.
Add pasta and carrots to boiling water and cook for 3 to 5 minutes or until the pasta is just tender.  (Make sure the carrots are sliced on the diagonal very thinly.  If not, they won't cook to the al dente stage in this short amount of time.)  Drain pasta and carrots in colander.
Pour half of the drained pasta and carrots back into the pan they were cooked in and add part of the garlic-vegetable sauce.  Toss well to coat pasta evenly.
Add the remaining pasta and carrots and garlic-vegetable sauce and toss well again to coat all pasta.
Serve immediately.

*Corn Paella with Sweet Red Peppers*
Ingredients:
1 tablesoon olive oil
1 onion, chopped small
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 cup short grain brown rice
1 teaspoon thyme
1 teaspoon oregano
2 cups veggie broth
1 green pepper, cut into strips 
1 red pepper, cut into strips
2 tomatoes, chopped
1 1/2 cup corn kernels (frozen or fresh)
bit of salt and pepper
1/2 cup cooked black beans or other beans

*Directions*
In a large nonstick skillet, heal oil over medium heat; saute onion, garlic and rice for 8 minutes or until onion is soft. Add spices, cook 1 minute. Pour in the broth and some salt and pepper, bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low, cover and simmer 20 minutes.
Stir in peppers and tomatoes, cover and cook another 15 minutes. Then stir in corn and beans, cook covered for 5 more minutes.]

_I haven't cooked this yet but will sometime this week...I believe I found it in the vegancooking community on LJ._

*Couscous w/ Spinach-Tomato Garnish*
FOR THE COUSCOUS
Ingredients:
1 1/4 cups water
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon olive oil
1 cup uncooked Couscous

Directions:
Bring water, salt, and oil to a boil. Pour in couscous, stir quickly, cover and remove from heat. Let sit for five minutes, then fluff with a fork and serve.

FOR THE GARNISH
Ingredients:
2 cups thinly shredded fresh rinsed spinach (do not dry the spinach)
1/3 cup sun-dried tomatoes, thinly sliced
2 teaspoons + 1 teaspoon olive oil
3 stalks chopped green onion
2 gloves garlic, minced

Directions:
While the couscous is cooking, heat olive oil over medium heat. Add garlic and onions and cook until fragrant and slightly softened. Add in sun-dried tomatoes, and cook until warm. Quickly add in the wet spinach, and cook over low heat until wilted (be careful not to overcook.)
Spoon couscous onto a plate, and top with spinach garnish. Sprinkle with a small amount of olive oil, and salt if desired.
_I think I got this from another recipe community on LJ and slightly modified it.  I made this with rice and pasta and it was fine. :]_

will possibly update with more later!


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Banana Soymilk Breakfast Smoothie*

This is a recipe from a nutritionist. It's delicious and easy to make for breakfast, also protein/carb balance.

-1 banana
-1.5 C soy milk
-some crush ice
-1-2 packs Splenda(optional)

mix all ingredient with blender. Enjoy! 

I'd tried it after my morning workout. It's filling, I can go pass lunch time not feeling hungry sometime. I' used to eat banana with a cup of soy milk on the side for breakfast, and still feel hungry easily. For some reason, blending them together makes all the difference, amazing


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summer6310* 

 
_*Banana Soymilk Breakfast Smoothie*

This is a recipe from a nutritionist. It's delicious and easy to make for breakfast, also protein/carb balance.

-1 banana
-1.5 C soy milk
-some crush ice
-1-2 packs Splenda(optional)

mix all ingredient with blender. Enjoy! 

I'd tried it after my morning workout. It's filling, I can go pass lunch time not feeling hungry sometime. I' used to eat banana with a cup of soy milk on the side for breakfast, and still feel hungry easily. For some reason, blending them together makes all the difference, amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow...blast from the past.  My mom used to make something like this when I was a kid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but also added blueberries.  If you like blueberries, they make a great taste addition as well as adding some great nutrients.


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Wow...blast from the past.  My mom used to make something like this when I was a kid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but also added blueberries.  If you like blueberries, they make a great taste addition as well as adding some great nutrients.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yay, I bet it will taste good with blueberries, I'd tried strawberries, it was yummy


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 11, 2007)

I've been on a pretty strick diet the past few weeks..no sugar, no carbs. (note: doc and nutritionist monitored!) Yesterday I made this fish...and it was delish!

Sorry..I made it up..so no exact measurements.

Piece of Orange Roughy (I bet any white fish will work) 
I used a piece about 4" x 7" and 1//2" thick

Season with salt, pepper, ground ginger and coriander, both sides.
Cover with thinly sliced lemon.

Place on cooking-sprayed broiler pan. Be sure to place water in the pan, to provide steam. Place about 1/4 of the way from the broiler in over. Broil on high. You'll need to keep checking the fish for doneness, and may have to remove the lemon slices so they don't burn. Flip fish about 1/2 way.

While the fish is cooking..Cube 2 Roma tomatoes, keep the juice and seeds, place in bowl. Sprinkle with salt, pepper, onion powder, thyme, oregano, and a teaspoon of mustard. Heat the whole mixture on low in a small saucepan, stirring to keep from burning. You just want to heat it up and make it juicy (and the sweetness from the tomatoes will come out-yum!), not boiling.

When the fish is ready, remove lemon, if you haven't done so already and spoon tomato/mustard mixture on top. 

Enjoy!


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choseck* 

 
_Egg White Egg Bake:

(I got this from my Personal Trainer)

18 egg whites
then basically add whatever vegetables you want:

eg:  
onions
green peppers
red peppers
cilantro
tomatoes
(seriously anything)

spray bottom of pan and bake at 350 degrees for 30-35 minutes or until done.

**Makes six servings.. I'm sure you could half the recipe if you wanted._

 

I'm definately gonna try this...do you what size pan works best?

I think I'm going to try this in a muffin pan, for portion control.


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Pizza Omelette*

Ingredients:
4 egg whites
2 egg yolks
1 tsp dried oregano
1 tbsp tomato puree
40g corn (fresh or canned will work)
25g red onion (chopped)
25g green pepper (chopped)
15g cheddar cheese (grated)
1 tsp olive oil (to cook)

Step one: beat egg whites and yolk, add oregano and beat again.

Step two: cook omelette in pan with the olive oil.

Step three: remove omelette from pan and transfer to a cooking tray and spread tomato puree all over it.

Step four: put corn, onion and pepper on top then scatter the grated cheese all over.

Step five: grill on a very low heat until the cheese is melted.

Step six: serve and enjoy!

Total calories: 355
Total fat: 14.5g (mainly from the cheese and oil so not too bad!)


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 20, 2007)

*Tasty Tuna Salad*


*Ingridients*
1 can water packed tuna drained.. or u can use fresh grilled tuna broken into chunks
2oz chopped black olives
1 ripe tomato diced ( red/yellow which ever u prefer " i use red")
1 small cucumber diced
1cup Bow tie noodles
1/4 tsp Rosemarry
1/4 tsp parsley
1/4 tsp of celery salt
1/2 cup light mayo
*NOTE:* If your not into  Mayo.  Then u can sub it with extra virgin olive oil and vinegar to make a Vinaigrette. 


Start off by cooking noodles.. i add a pinch of salt for taste and oilve oil to the water as its cooking.

While the noodles cook chop ur vegetables ie: Tomato and Cucumber.

Done noodles need to be drained and set aside to cool off.

Once noodles are cooled off u want to add ur tuna tomato and cucumber and all ur dry ingridients (herbs) i know i have measurments but everything is pretty much to taste so if u feel the need to add more of something then do so
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




once all everything is combined then add the mayo.

Then stuff your face.. Yummy

*Pic for Ref 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clickable Thumb
*


----------



## AndreaLeigh (Jul 20, 2007)

*TUNA NOODLE CASSEROLE*

Ingrediants: 

3 cans tuna in water, drained  
3 cups frozen vegetable mix                             
½ cup milk   
¾ cup saltines, crushed                                      
5 cups whole-wheat egg noodles                        
1 can 98% fat free Cream of Mushroom soup 
1 can 98% fat free Cream of Chicken soup     
½ cup fat free cheese                
Garlic powder, salt, and pepper to taste

Cook egg noodles. When three minutes remain for the noodles, add the frozen vegetable mix. Cook for the remaining time and then drain. 

Combine all ingredients except the saltines & cheese. Transfer to casserole dish and cook for 20 minutes at 375 degrees. Remove from oven and add saltines; top with cheese. Bake an additional 5 minutes or until cheese is bubbling. 

Makes 8 one cup servings at 255 calories each.


----------



## AndreaLeigh (Jul 20, 2007)

Greek-Style Couscous Salad

1 cup whole-wheat couscous, uncooked 
1 large cucumber, chopped 
2 large tomatoes, chopped 
1 package (5oz) crumbled feta cheese (can sub with lf or ff, just adjust cals) 
1t dill weed 
1/2 cup ff italian dressing 

Cook couscous as directed on package, omitting salt and butter/oil. When couscous is cooked, fluff with a fork. Transfer to a bowl and cool for 10 minutes. 

Add remaining ingrediants and toss. Refrigerate for one hour to allow flavors to blend.


----------



## AndreaLeigh (Jul 20, 2007)

Lasagna Pie

1 pound (or more, I used 1.25) of ground turkey 
1/2 cup spaghetti sauce 
2/3 cup light ricotta cheese (could use ff to cut calories) 
3 T parmesean cheese 
1 T milk 
1 cup shredded mozzerella cheese (I used part skim, but the recipe actucally calls for ff) 
2 cups Bisquick (I used Heart Smart Bisquick) 
1 cup milk 
3 egg whites 
Additional spaghetti sauce as topping 

Preheat oven to 400 degree. Prepare pie plate with nonstick cooking spray. 

Cook ground turkey in a skillet. When that is done, add 1/2 cup spaghetti sauce and heat until bubbling. Meanwhile, stir together rictotta, parmesean, 1 T milk, and salt. 

Spread half of beef mixture into the pie plate. Drop ricotta mixture by spoonfuls onto the beef and gently spread. Top with the other half of the beef mixture. Sprinkle with 1/2 cup mozzerella chese. 

Stir Bisquick, 1 cup milk, and the egg whites until blended. Pour onto pie plate. Bake 30-35 minutes. Sprinkle with remaining cheese and spaghetti sauce (optional) and bake until cheese melts. 

6 servings @ 373 calories per serving. If you use skim milk or FF cheese, adjust your calories accordingly.


----------



## AndreaLeigh (Jul 20, 2007)

Oven Fried Chicken Tenders

12 oz. chicken tenders 
1 cup Fiber One cereal 
1/2 cup egg beaters 
Spices to season - I used garlic salt and cajun seasoning 

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Bake for 20 minutes, turning once.


----------



## AndreaLeigh (Jul 20, 2007)

Cheesy smashed potatoes

1/4 cup 2% milk (adjust calories is using skim) 
1 cup cauliflower florets 
1 lb. red potatoes 
1/4 cup ff sour cream 
1 cup ff cheddar cheese 

Boil potatoes and cauliflower until tender. Drain and mash. Stir in milk, sour cream, and cheese. 

Makes 5 1/2 cup servings. Each serving is 121 calories.


----------



## AndreaLeigh (Jul 20, 2007)

Vegetarian Chili

Chili

1 package Morningstar Farm Veggie Crumbles 
1 small chopped onion 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
1 cup salsa 
1 package chili seasoning mix 
2 cans kidney beans 
2 cans mexican style diced tomatoes 

Combine all ingrediants, plus one can water, into a crockpot. Cook on low for 4 hours.


----------



## AndreaLeigh (Jul 20, 2007)

Jambalaya

1 Large Onion 
3 cloves garlic, peeled and minced 
2 stalks celery 
2 carrotts diced 
2medium sized red peppers 
1 15 oz. can crushed tomatoes 
1 c long grain brown rice 
1 12 oz package of turkey OR chicken andouille sausage cut into 1/2 inch thick rounds 
1 tsp hot sauce 
2 TBsp fresh thyme 
1 tsp sea salt 
2 cups water 
3 Tbsp fresh parsley 
1 lb shrimp, peeled and deveined. 

Place onion, garlic, celery, carrots, peppers, tomatoes, rice,and sausage in the crockpot in that order. Add hot sauce, thyme, salt, pepper, and water. Cover and cook on low for 8-9 hours. 

One hour before finished cooking, toss in parsley and shrimp. Stir until well combined adding more water if needed. 

Nutrients per Serving: 
Calories: 300 
Fat: 6 g 
Carbs: 37 g 
Protein: 29 g


----------



## AndreaLeigh (Jul 20, 2007)

If anyone uses protein powder to make shakes and has extra, try protein brownies. It's just one scoop of flavored protein powder (vanilla, choc, etc) with one T of fat-free, sugar-free pudding mix (any flavor - be creative). Then add about 3T of water, enough to make it goopy, and stir. Microwave for one minute and you have a very quick snack. You can add syrups, extracts, nuts, etc to jazz it up.


----------



## jennzy (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wattage* 

 
_*Yogurt with Ground Flax & Honey*

This has been a lifesaver for me! Not only does it help keep my tummy happy and healthy, it's so easy to make that I look forward to breakfast. A great way to get those omega-3s as well!

1 cup non-fat plain yogurt
1/4 cup ground flax seed
2 tbsp liquid, non-pasteuriuzed honey

Place yogurt, honey and flax in a bowl. Stir with a spoon until mixed - enjoy!




_

 

one thing my nutritionist told me last year...
i used organic non fat plain yogurt, flax seed, organize honey and some chopped up organize berries and yummm!!! but too bad 4 months later i became lactose intollerant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 miss the yogurt


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 30, 2007)

*Vegatable Stew (meat can be added as well if you like)

You will need:
*1 pint of boiling water
A vegetable stock cube
1 sweet potato
1 normal potato
2 carrots
4-5 mushrooms
1 leek
4 spring onions
1 can of chopped tomatoes
Half a cup of peas
Have a cup of lentils of your choice (I tend to use chick peas)
Herbs of your choice
A splash of Lea and Perins worcester sauce

*Method:
(If you're using a slow cooker turn it on now)
*Crumble up your stock cube into your pot or slow cooker and pour on the pint of boiling of water. Add in the chopped tomatoes. 
*(If you're doing it in a cooking pot, turn on your stove to a low- medium heat after putting in the above ingredients)

*Chop the other veggies into chunks (they can be as small or as big as you want. I personally prefer it chunky.) Put them into the pot. Add the herbs, lentils and peas and the Lea and Perins to taste. Put the lid on and do other things for a few hours. I usually check at 2 hour intervals but you don't have to stick to this. I like to give it a stir occasionally. In a slow cooker it will take around 6 hours on high and in a pot on the stove it should be done in about 2 and a half to three hours. I mostly just go by when the potatoes are done as they tend to take the longest to cook.

Serve and enjoy! 

Feeds 4 people.

You can really vary this recipe however you like though and add or take away depending on what you like. But stew is one of the easiest things to make, and a small amount will fill you up easily. But experiment with it. Stews are also great for autumn and winter and are very warming.

Forgot to mention that I don't skin my veggies as thats where a lot of the vitamins are. I do scrub them all well before cooking.


----------



## supernova (Nov 14, 2007)

One thing I practically live on is stir fry. This is just how I make mine, it is very versatile so add whatever veggies you like. And this is just for a personal serving.

1 skinless boneless chicken breast
1 whole bell pepper (I like yellow or orange)
Broccoli (however much you want)
Sweet onion (however much you want)
1/2 a carrot cut in long diagonal strips
Water chestnuts 
Garlic (I LOVE GARLIC!!) I buy the kind in a jar that is already minced.
1 tbsp Olive oil
Garlic Salt, pepper and lemon pepper seasoning

Sauce:
1/3 c H2o, 3 tbsp soy sauce, 2 tbsp rice vinegar, and 1 tbsp corn starch.

I sautee the veggies in the oil until they start to get soft, then I transfer them to a bowl and cook the chicken and garlic together, when the chicken is done I add the veggies back to the wok and add the sauce. Stir until it thickens up. And voila! You can add rice or quinoa or couscous if you like.
Hope someone finds this recipe helpful, its super affordable and healthy!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 20, 2008)

*red wine vinaigrette*

This is a recipe I made when I was living on my own and had to re-invent my kitchen.  I headed down to the store and bought a lot of spices and this was something I was always sure to make when I went over to my friend's place for dinner.  It's a wonderful and spicy vinaigrette that can be a strong (or mild) as you want!

Red Wine Vinegar
Olive Oil
Onion
Garlic (fresh)
Oregano
Thyme
Fresh ground black pepper
ground Mustard
(salt if you want)

Either chop or liquefy all of your ingredients together and put ingredients in a glass jar cover w/ foil tightly and seal.  Store in a cool area and be sure to shake it up every now and then before serving.  I love serving it with dark salads and cheeses like Manchego.  It's also a good salad for wine and cheese parties (especially if the wine is red).


----------



## msjazzy (Feb 22, 2008)

I just started on a health mission and have been fishing for healthy recipes.. 

Tilapia 

 can't give exact measure (i'm sorry). I season it with salt, pepper, cayenne pepper and onion powder. I make a foil packet to cook them in ( it helps the fish from drying out) I usually cook them for about 20-25 minutes at 375 (but my oven is old and takes longer to heat up- so check them). I always undo the foil and run them under the broiler to get it a little browner ( about 2 minutes max). Also sometimes I spray the foil very lightly with non-stick spray, but that's optional.

For starters, the tilapia is not actually "fried" but rather cooked through on high heat. You start with your bellpeppers and onions and sautee them in a about tablespoon or two of olive oil in a non-stick skillet.(the type of skillet is very important) In the meantime, season your tilapia the way you like it (i prefer any type of cajun seasoning blend - garlic powder, red pepper, etc.). Scoop your veggies over the side of the skillet and put your fish in (you may have to put a little more olive oil in). Put the veggies on top of the fish as you let it cook. Put the top over the skillet and your fish will really steam. Cook each side for a few minutes and at the last minute, dice up your tomatoes and put them on top of everything else. You will want to season it with a little more seasoning as well so your tomatoes won't be bland.
The key is to handle the meat carefully and to also not cook it too long on each side. I hope you enjoy!!


----------



## msjazzy (Feb 22, 2008)

Baked chicken breast (boneless/skinless) in a foil packet with a little salsa and mozarella cheese......Easy and good! You can steam some broccoli or spinach as a side (or you could do a salad).


----------



## msjazzy (Feb 22, 2008)

Also, when you prepare your brown rice, drop a chicken bouillon cube in the water. I like to spice my rice up with salsa and mozzarella cheese. Salsa has hardly any calories and it comes in a lot of great flavors - pineapple, mango, peach, etc.)


----------



## msjazzy (Feb 22, 2008)

Southwest Barbecued Chicken with Tomato Red Pepper Dressing

About 2 servings

This is a spicy, healthy version of a classic favorite. You can cook the chicken in the oven or on the grill.

Prep time: 10 minutes
Start to finish: 20minutes

*Ingredients *
4 tbsp Tomato Red Pepper Salad Dressing (recipe follows)
1 tsp red chile powder
1 tsp canola oil
1/2 tsp honey (optional)
2 boneless, skinless chicken breastt halves (about 8 ounces)

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees (or, fire up the grill). Mix together the salad dressing, red chile powder, canola oil and honey, if using. Pour half the dressing over the chicken breasts in a lightly oiled or nonstick baking dish. Bake for 10 minutes. Baste with remaining sauce and cook about another 10-15 minutes or until done. Be careful not to overcook.

Tomato Red Pepper Salad Dressing
1 small (6 ounce) can of tomato paste
1 whole roasted red pepper or pimento from a jar
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar
2 tablespoons water
1 clove garlic, chopped
1 teaspoon dried basil
Combine all ingredients in a blenderr container. Blend until well mixed.
Makes 8, two-tablespoon servings.


Nutritional Information:
Per serving:
180 calories
5 g total fat (1 g sat)
69 mg cholesterol
7 g carbohydrate
26 g protein
1 g fiber
228 mg sodium

 I love this recipe, but i got more just got to either find them.


----------



## choseck (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msjazzy* 

 
_Also, when you prepare your brown rice, drop a chicken bouillon cube in the water. I like to spice my rice up with salsa and mozzarella cheese. Salsa has hardly any calories and it comes in a lot of great flavors - pineapple, mango, peach, etc.)_

 
I always make my brown rice using chicken broth instead of water, but I'd never thought of 'spicing' it up w/ salsa.  I use salsa on EVERYTHING so now I can add brown rice to the list too!  Thanks.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 23, 2008)

Not a recipe -Apologies if this isn't allowed.
*
Ten Happy Foods
*My Mum found this list in a paper a few years ago, it's fairly oft-recommended stuff, but i thought i'd post it as it became a bit of a family tradition for when we were feeling low!

1. strawberries
2. bananas
3. pasta -brown's healthier
4. french bread
5. nuts and seeds
6. oranges
7. tomatoes
8. grapes

And the not-so-healthy happy foods:
9. ice cream  -maybe frozen yoghurt instead?
10. chocolate -maybe a small portion of dark chocolate?


We used to have a meal and then dessert and try to incorporate as many of them as possible!
There are reasons behind all of them, but i can't remember them off the top of my head... except the chocolate-link-to-serotonin one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and the obvious benefits of colourful fresh fruit and veg!


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 23, 2008)

Spicy Chicken Soup 

serves 8; about 474 calories, 10.1g dietary fiber, 39.5g protein per serving

INGREDIENTS

2 quarts water 
8 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
2 tablespoons dried parsley 
1 tablespoon onion powder 
5 cubes chicken bouillon 
3 tablespoons olive oil 
1 onion, chopped 
3 cloves garlic, chopped 
1 (16 ounce) jar chunky salsa 
2 (14.5 ounce) cans peeled and diced tomatoes 
1 (14.5 ounce) can whole peeled tomatoes 
1 (10.75 ounce) can condensed tomato soup 
3 tablespoons chili powder 
1 (15 ounce) can whole kernel corn, drained 
2 (16 ounce) cans chili beans, undrained 
1 (8 ounce) container sour cream 


In a large pot over medium heat, combine water, chicken, salt, pepper, garlic powder, parsley, onion powder and bouillon cubes. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer 1 hour, or until chicken juices run clear. Remove chicken, reserve broth. Shred chicken.  
In a large pot over medium heat, cook onion and garlic in olive oil until slightly browned. Stir in salsa, diced tomatoes, whole tomatoes, tomato soup, chili powder, corn, chili beans, sour cream, shredded chicken and 5 cups broth. Simmer 30 minutes.  
The great thing about this recipe is its flexibility. You can adjust about any quantity to your liking and still enjoy the basic flavors. For those who think it's too bland or too spicy, the solution is to adjust your seasonings as you go. The parsley flakes, onion powder and garlic powder are not so critical, but save adding chili powder and salt for the last, especially because the boullion cubes will be salty. Chili powder intensifies the perception of saltiness, so add it before any salt. Start with half the recipe quantity of spices, wait 5-10 minutes as the soup simmers for the spice flavor to fully release, then taste. Repeat this adjustment cycle as necessary until you're satisfied. We save the sour cream to add at the table, along with shredded cheddar cheese and corn tortilla chips.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 23, 2008)

Sweet roasted Red pepper Hummus

Idk if ya'll like mediterranean food but i grew up with it so...

this has about 8 servings, roughly 86 calories... it is great with pita bread plain or baked and is also really good as a veggie dip.

you'll need:
1 (15 ounce) can garbanzo beans, drained 
1 (4 ounce) jar roasted red peppers 
3 tablespoons lemon juice 
1 1/2 tablespoons tahini 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley 


In an electric blender or food processor, puree the chickpeas, red peppers, lemon juice, tahini, garlic, cumin, cayenne, and salt. Process, using long pulses, until the mixture is fairly smooth, and slightly fluffy. Make sure to scrape the mixture off the sides of the food processor or blender in between pulses. Transfer to a serving bowl and refrigerate for at least 1 hour. (The hummus can be made up to 3 days ahead and refrigerated. Return to room temperature before serving.)  
Sprinkle the hummus with the chopped parsley before serving.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 23, 2008)

Chickpea Curry roughly 170 calories, 4g fat, 6g protein

2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
2 onions, minced 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
2 teaspoons fresh ginger root, finely chopped 
6 whole cloves 
2 (2 inch) sticks cinnamon, crushed 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
1 teaspoon ground coriander 
salt 
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 teaspoon ground turmeric 
2 (15 ounce) cans garbanzo beans 
1 cup chopped fresh cilantro 


Heat oil in a large frying pan over medium heat, and fry onions until tender.  
Stir in garlic, ginger, cloves, cinnamon, cumin, coriander, salt, cayenne, and turmeric. Cook for 1 minute over medium heat, stirring constantly. Mix in garbanzo beans and their liquid. Continue to cook and stir until all ingredients are well blended and heated through. allow for flavors to mesh together for a little while. Remove from heat. Stir in cilantro just before serving, reserving 1 tablespoon for garnish.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 23, 2008)

chicken satay


2 tablespoons creamy peanut butter 
1/2 cup soy sauce 
1/2 cup lemon or lime juice 
1 tablespoon brown sugar 
2 tablespoons curry powder 
2 cloves garlic, chopped 
1 teaspoon hot pepper sauce 
6 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves - cubed 


In a mixing bowl, combine peanut butter, soy sauce, lime juice, brown sugar, curry powder, garlic and hot pepper sauce. Place the chicken breasts in the marinade and refrigerate. Let the chicken marinate at least 2 hours, overnight is best.  
Preheat a grill to high heat.  
Weave the chicken onto skewers, then grill for 5 minutes per side.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 23, 2008)

Spiced BBQ Shrimp


3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
1 tablespoon soy sauce 
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 tablespoon brown sugar 
2 teaspoons curry paste 
1 pound medium shrimp - peeled and deveined 


In a shallow dish or resealable bag, mix together the lemon juice, soy sauce, mustard, garlic, brown sugar and curry paste. Add shrimp, and seal or cover. Marinate in the refrigerator for 1 hour.  
Preheat a grill for high heat. When the grill is hot, lightly oil the grate. Thread the shrimp onto skewers, or place in a grill basket for easy handling. Transfer the marinade to a saucepan, and boil for a few minutes.  
Grill shrimp for 3 minutes per side, or until opaque. Baste occasionally with the marinade.


----------



## msjazzy (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choseck* 

 
_I always make my brown rice using chicken broth instead of water, but I'd never thought of 'spicing' it up w/ salsa. I use salsa on EVERYTHING so now I can add brown rice to the list too! Thanks._

 





 I was never too much a fan for brown rice but i guess anything to spice it up. I found when i mix things in my rice I am more opt to eat it than push it aside, like a pilaf .. 

I found a great banana pudding recipe, that i tried and it was to die for  but i think thats not heathly so i keep it to myself.   

 stay motivated and sexy ladies


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 12, 2008)

I winged this last night.  I just kept adding stuff to the bowl, lol, and it turned out reeealy good. 

*Avacado Chicken Salad*

Boil 1 package of skinless chicken breasts.  While the chicken is boiling, mix together:

1/4 cup low fat plain yogurt (add more if you want a creamier texture)
1/4 cup low fat mayo (add more if you want a creamier texture)
1 small avacado (chopped up for easier blending)
3 green onions (chopped)*
1-2 cloves of garlic (finely chopped)*
1/8 cup of sliced almonds (toast them in a pan first)
20 red grapes (cut into quarters)
Juice of half a lime
Sea salt and pepper to taste
Mix together

Set above, mixed ingredients aside and remove chicken from stove when fully cooked.  Shred the chicken by shaving off pieces with a fork.

Add chicken into the mixed ingredients.  Viola, you are done!

DH and I ate the chicken salad in a wrap.  We added a handful of baby romaine leaves, the chicken salad and wrapped it up in a heated tortilla.  Whilst the wrap and grapes are carbs, they are minimal.  The avacado and almonds provide fat, but the good kind that you need. This is delish!  Even better the next day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*DH and I LOVE garlic and onions, so we used a lot.  You may want to decrease the amount.


----------



## LaurelLiz (Jul 9, 2008)

*Homemade Almond Butter Recipe*

 *Note: You can substitute almonds for cashews, hazelnuts, Brazil nuts, or macadamia   nuts for variety in this recipe.

 Roast two cups of almonds on a baking sheet in your oven at 350°F for 10-15 minutes. Stir the almonds throughout cooking to make sure all sides are roasted. Let the roasted nuts cool for a half hour before the next step.

 Put the almonds in a food processor with ¼ teaspoon sea salt and 1 tablespoon of vegetable oil. Process the nuts, oil, and salt on high until you get the consistency you want. Transfer the butter to a tightly sealed container and store it in the refrigerator. The oils and solids may separate over time, so just give it a stir before eating.

Double or triple the recipe to make more butter at a time.






*This recipe is courtesy of my blog: Laurel on Health Food


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 9, 2008)

Chicken Quesadillas
*Ingredients*

2 tbsp. Chicken broth
1/4 cup Chopped onion
1 Small clove garlic minced
1/4 cup Chopped bell pepper
2 Chili peppers, minced
3Plum tomatoes, chopped 
Vegetable cooking spray
8 Flour tortillas
1 cup Reduced fat Cheddar cheese, shredded
1 1/2 cups Cooked chicken 
Garnish: salsa and fat-free sour cream

*Preparation*

1. In a medium heavy skillet saute the onions, garlic, and peppers in the 2 tablespoons chicken broth until soft. 
2. Add the chile peppers and tomatoes and simmer for a few minutes more until the liquid has evaporated.
3. Add the chicken and stir well to combine. 
4. Spray a cold skillet with the nonstick spray and heat over medium heat. 
5. Place a tortilla in the pan and sprinkle with 1/8 cup cheese. 
6. Add about a quarter of the chicken mixture and top with another 1/8 cup cheese. 
7. Cover with another tortilla and cook for 2-3 minutes or until brown. 
8. Flip the quesadilla over and cook for an additional two minutes. 
9. Remove from the heat and cut into wedges. 
10. Keep warm while frying the remaining quesadillas. 
11. Serve with salsa and fat free sour cream.


SSSOOO Yummy!


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 9, 2008)

As a snack I like Low fat yogurt w/ fresh blueberries

I also make homemade chicken Fajita's w/o oil
- spray pam in pan
- cut up chicken breast put in pan
- add peppers (you can use frozen) so you don't have to do all that cutting
- spices I use: cajan, red pepper, garlic, saffron, pepper (you can use whatever you like to your liking)

- I add about 6 oz. of chicken & 1 cup og peppers to a sep. pan & cook w/ pam & add more spices if needed.

- whole wheat fajita
- 1/8 avacado
- 1 tbsp of low fat sour cream
- 1 oz. sharp cheddar shredded (I shred my own cheese)

This is healthy & if you have kids, they can make they're own fajita. 
It's yummy & healthy


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jul 9, 2008)

Newbie kicking in one of my fave recipes!

World's Easiest Muffins

Blend 1 can pumpkin (not the pie filling, the plain pumpkin) and 1 box cake mix of your choice. Spoon into prepared muffin pan. Bake following package directions.

That's it. Higher in fiber, low fat, and super moist. I love to use spice cake mix, so the pumpkin flavor is noticeable, but you can use anything...In devils food, it is SINFUL. (slurp)


----------



## MissKaylee* (Dec 10, 2008)

All of these recipes look so good ! Here is a stir fry one i like. Put as many vegetables as you want, there is no measurement.

Cook mushrooms, pea pods, bean sprouts and cashews together in a skillet. Put soy or teriyaki sauce over top to taste when almost done cooking.

Put over top of 1-2 cups cooked brown rice.

It's soooooooooo good !


----------



## saiababy (Jan 16, 2009)

The best snack ever is Natures Valley Sweet & Salty Almond bars!


----------



## CherryAcid (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is a super easy recipe i like to make and it is really filling too.
Serves 1
Can of chopped tomatoes
Generous pinch of basil(fresh if you have it)
Handfull of button mushrooms slliced
Tspn of crushed garlic
2 tspn paprika( i use mild variety)
A little splash of olive oil
Portion of pasta(whichever you prefer, or even rice)
Small splash of red wine
1 skinless chicken breast

Put the chicken on a baking tray with the  some of the olive oil and sprinkle the paprika on both sides.  Cook for 20-25 mins until golden.

Cook pasta according to instructions

When the chicken is nearly done heat the rest of the oil in a frying pan and add the mushrooms.  Cook gently for a few mins before adding the tomatoes and cook for a further 3-4 mins.  Add the wine and allow to simmer for a min or two.  When the chicken is cooked put that in the pan and spoon the mixture over,add the basil and cook on a low heat for 2-3 mins.
Serve with the pasta and with a liitle bit of cheese if you are being naughty.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jun 1, 2009)

So i just ate this and I am so full.

1/2 cup of liquid egg whites. (cook it like you would scrambled eggs)
1/4 avocado
2 thin turkey ham slices
1 wheat Pita bread

So I cut the pita in half. Stuff it w/ eggs and ham and avocado, then eat!

its filling and under 300 calories I believe


----------



## ChocolateKisses (Jul 2, 2009)

Yummy fruit smoothie

5 medium sized strawberries
1/2 cup blueberries
1/2 cup chopped pineapple
1 cup of vanilla soymilk
1 scoop of vanilla whey protein powder

put all the ingredients in the blender and serve chilled with ice.
Enjoy!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 25, 2010)

*A Beet Salad w/ Goat Cheese*

Just made this!
However, mine was different cause I picked up fennel instead of endive by mistake! OOPS! Delicious, delicious Oops!

YouTube - BEST BEET SALAD RECIPE !!! A MEDITERRANEAN BEET SALAD RECIPE


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 15, 2010)

Chicken Vegetable Soup
Ingredients

    * 1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
    * 8 ounces chicken tenders, cut into bite-size chunks
    * 1 small zucchini, finely diced
    * 1 large shallot, finely chopped
    * 1/2 teaspoon Italian seasoning blend
    * 1/8 teaspoon salt
    * 2 plum tomatoes, chopped
    * 1 14-ounce can reduced-sodium chicken broth
    * 1/4 cup dry white wine
    * 2 tablespoons orzo, or other tiny pasta, such as farfelline
    * 1 1/2 cups packed baby spinach

   1. Heat oil in a large saucepan over medium-high heat. Add chicken and cook, stirring occasionally, until browned, 3 to 4 minutes. Transfer to a plate.
   2. Add zucchini, shallot, Italian seasoning and salt and cook, stirring often, until the vegetables are slightly softened, 2 to 3 minutes. Add tomatoes, broth, wine and orzo (or other tiny pasta); increase heat to high and bring to a boil, stirring occasionally. Reduce heat to a simmer and cook until the pasta is tender, about 8 minutes, or according to package directions. Stir in spinach, the cooked chicken and any accumulated juices from the chicken; cook, stirring, until the chicken is heated through, about 2 minutes.


----------



## justalildirrtyx (Apr 5, 2010)

got this from weight watchers! it's extremely healthy and so good..you can eat it for breakfast, lunch, or dinner!


4 large eggs  
2 large egg white
1 cup fresh spinach  ..i use frozen it's easier
1/4 tsp table salt   
1/4 tsp black pepper   
1/2 cup shredded fat-free cheddar cheese 
-i also put chopped onion and peppers in for flavor!


Preheat oven to 400°F.

In a large bowl, beat together eggs and egg whites; stir in spinach, onions, peppers, salt and pepper.

Coat pan with cooking spray; heat skillet over medium heat. Pour egg mixture into skillet and cook until partially set, about 5 minutes.

Sprinkle cheese over eggs. Place skillet in oven and bake until cheese softens and eggs firm up, about 5 minutes. Remove from oven and let sit for 1 minute before cutting


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 13, 2010)

Healthy Recipe: Oatmeal, Dark Chocolate Chip Pumpkin MuffinsMon, 10/26/2009 - 5:50am by FitSugar
21 Comments

The girls and I did a little baking this weekend and concocted a pumpkin muffin recipe that I just had to share. Using pumpkin not only gives these muffins a distinctly autumnal flavor, it keeps the muffins moist without a lot of fat. I added oatmeal for extra fiber and dark chocolate chips for a little extra zip. My daughters love them and they make for a quick but surprisingly filling breakfast — the perfect snack before heading out on a long bike ride offering five grams of protein and 4 grams of fiber. If you have a tasty dish to share, please add it to the Healthy Recipe group.
Check out the recipe when you read more.

Oatmeal Pumpkin MuffinsInspired by Carrots-n-Cake and about: Lowfat CookingIngredients
1 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
1 1/2 cups old fashioned oats
3/4 cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon allspice
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 1/2 cups canned pumpkin
3 tablespoons canola oil
one large egg
one large egg white
1/4 cup lowfat milk
1/2 cup dark chocolate chips (optional)
1/2 cup chopped walnuts (optional)
Directions

  1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F and line muffin tin with muffin cups.
  2. Whisk dry ingredients and spices together in a large bowl.
  3. Add pumpkin, oil, milk, and egg and egg white to a medium size bowl and mix thoroughly. Add wet ingredients to dry ingredient and mix well. Stir in chocolate chips and walnuts.
  4. Fill muffin cases evenly and bake for 18 to 25 minutes
Makes 14 muffins.


I love making a batch of these, and eating them as breakfast or snacks!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 10, 2010)

*Raw Food Wrap* just a quick snack

2-3 Collard Leaves, thickest part of the steams cut out/off 
Sprouts
Bell Pepper Slices (longways)
Carrot Slices (longways)
Dried Cranberries/cherries/blueberries/strawberries (without the fructoses (sugars))
Hummus
Pecans/Walnuts/Cashews
Toothpick

Hummus your leaves.
Toss all the rest the ingredients on top of a row of your leaves and roll top to bottom, toothpick if the roll is too bloated, lol.


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is a delicious recipe I just discovered... they are called Coconut Pikelets. These are low carb and high protein. They remind me of pancakes. I actually added berries and bananas last time I made them. One batch doesn't make a whole lot, but I doubled it last time I made them and kept them in the fridge for several days. That way I had a healthy snack when I needed one! 


 [h=2]Coconut pikelets (or coconut roti)[/h]   


 



 	[h=3]_




_[/h] 	[h=3]_You could serve these to your favourite great-aunt at afternoon tea without apology. You can also serve them with Indian curries, especially South Indian vegetable curries, as a high protein version of a roti. _[/h] 	[h=3]_The mild sweetness of the vanilla whey powder makes these really versatile, and at approximately 0 .7g of carbohydrate each you can eat as many as you like without guilt._[/h] 	[h=3]Ingredients[/h] 	

 			2 eggs 		
 			100g (1/2 cup) ricotta (I like Zany Zeus) 		
 			25g (1/4 cup) vanilla flavoured whey protein powder 		
 			40g (1/2 cup) desiccated coconut (unsweetened) 		
 			1/2t baking powder 		
 			1/8t salt 	
 	[h=3]Method[/h] 	

 			Place a large frying pan over medium heat. 		
 			Whisk together eggs and ricotta until smooth then add rest of ingredients, mixing only until well combined 		
 			Add 2 tsp butter to pan 		
 			Drop batter onto pan from the point of a tablespoon 		
 			When they bubble on the top and the bubbles stay broken turn them and cook other side 	
 	[h=3]Serve[/h] 	

 			With butter - for morning or afternoon tea 		
 			With cheese - a sharp cheese like aged cheddar or Wensleydale (make the pikelets small and thin) 		
 			With Indian curries (instead of roti or idli)


----------



## ktinagapay (Aug 31, 2011)

Its probably not a good idea to be reading this thread 1 o clock in the morning....but i am so happy i found this thread as I am running out of ideas!!!! ill have to try one first thing tomorrow morning


----------



## lookinlovely (Mar 11, 2012)

Some great recipes!  Thanks


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 12, 2013)

Salsa chicken is my absolute FAVE! I put some shredded cheese on top, or maybe a little sour cream, but it's delicious and so good for you anyway! Also love fresh rosemary on top. Best herb for salsa chicken


----------



## marim525 (Apr 25, 2013)

Lots of great recipes here. Thanks for the info. I've found tons of good recipes on Pinterest but I'm always looking for easy/healthy recipes since I'm not much of a cook.


----------



## starraffy (Jan 16, 2014)

[h=2]Kris Carr’s Green Juice Recipe[/h]   This green juice recipe makes almost 32 ounces. 
  Serves 2
  2 large cucumbers (peeled if not organic 
  Big fistful of kale
  Big fistful of sweet pea sprouts
  4 – 5 stalks celery
  1 – 2 big broccoli stems
  1 pear or green apple (optional)
  1-inch piece of ginger (or less)
  Other optional greens we love: romaine, parsley, spinach and dandelion.
  1. Wash and prep all ingredients.
  2. Juice all ingredients (i use Lifespring slow juicer)


----------



## Kathniss08 (Jun 19, 2014)

Try some apple sandwich which I love to eat during snack time. I love eating fruits during snack now because I decided to become healthier. I am very conscious about my health now because I'm in my early thirties now. Apple sandwich is very easy to make. Slice the apple and put down the core. Spread some organic peanut butter or cocoa almond spread. By the way, the apples I am eating is organic too.


----------

